# In Remembrance...2008



## Truth Seeker

*Martha Arguello * - Bobby Sox, Emmy Lou cartoonist dies in San Rafael

*Martha Arguello* - better known as Marty Links, the cartoonist - died Sunday of heart failure at a San Rafael assisted living facility, her family said. She was 90.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Johnny Grant, a former disk jockey who became "honorary mayor of Hollywood", died yesterday.  He was 84.

As mayor, Grant presided over most of the Hollywood Walk of Fame induction ceremonies.


----------



## DMH

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sir_Edmund_Hillary

A great loss to the kiwis and Nepalise.


----------



## Fast Learner

DMH said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sir_Edmund_Hillary
> 
> A great loss to the kiwis and Nepalise.



And to the whole world, really. Hillary was a truly amazing man for his time. Though the route to the summit of Everest meant that it was single-file to the top, unto his dying day Hillary would never say who got there first, him or Sherpa Tenzing Norgay. When people would say "how does it feel to be the first man to summit Everest," he'd say that Norgay and he were the first men to summit. Norgay was also mum on the topic. In his time (and society), though, the Sherpas were rarely recognized as human, much less equals. Truly a great man.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Skating champion Bowman found dead*

*Christopher Bowman,* the former U.S. figure skating champion dubbed "Bowman the Showman" for his flair on the ice, died Thursday of a possible drug overdose, authorities said. He was 40.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Fortunes singer Allen dies at 63*

*Rod Allen*, lead singer of The Fortunes, has died aged 63 after battling liver cancer, it has been announced.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin

According to <a href="http://laist.com/2008/01/11/vampira_goes_to.php">LAist: Vampira Goes To The Great Beyond</a>, Maila Nurmi died January 10, 2008 at the age of 86. She was the tv horror hostess that inspired Elvira.

<center><a href="http://laist.com/2008/01/11/vampira_goes_to.php"><img src="http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b69/jamdin/vampira.jpg" alt="Maila Nurmi aka Vampira December 21, 1921 – January 10, 2008" border=1><br>Maila Nurmi aka Vampira</a><br>December 21, 1921 – January 10, 2008</center>


----------



## Truth Seeker

​


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carl Karcher, founder of the Carl Jr. restaurant, died last Friday.  He was 90.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat

Jamdin said:
			
		

> According to <a href="http://laist.com/2008/01/11/vampira_goes_to.php">LAist: Vampira Goes To The Great Beyond</a>, Maila Nurmi died January 10, 2008 at the age of 86. She was the tv horror hostess that inspired Elvira.





Oh that's sad.  My son and I just watched Plan 9 From Outer Space (Hilarious with the Mike Nelson commentary BTW).


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Johnny Podres, Series Star, Dies at 75*

*Johnny Podres*, who became a celebrated figure in the storied history of the Brooklyn Dodgers in October 1955, when he pitched them to their only World Series championship, died Sunday at a hospital in Glens Falls, N.Y. Podres, who lived nearby in Queensbury, N.Y., was 75.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former child star Brad Renfro was found dead today.  He was 25.


----------



## Jamdin

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Former child star Brad Renfro was found dead today.  He was 25.




Sad news about his death at http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=292933&gt1=7701


----------



## Truth Seeker

This link did not worked for me...fix please.


			
				Jamdin said:
			
		

> Sad news about his death at http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=292933&gt1=7701


----------



## Fast Learner

Worked fine for me, both earlier and just now.


----------



## Truth Seeker

okay...


			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Worked fine for me, both earlier and just now.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cancer pioneer Judah Folkman dies*

*Dr. Judah Folkman*, a giant of cancer research who discovered that tumors generate a network of tiny blood vessels to nourish themselves, has died at the age of 74, Harvard Medical School said on Tuesday. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Knerr, co-founder of the toy company Wham-O, which gave us the hula hoop and the frisbee, died Monday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chess champion Bobby Fischer died yesterday.  He was 64.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance.*


			
				GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Chess champion Bobby Fischer died yesterday.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Allan Melvin, best known for playing Sam the Butcher on The Brady Bunch, died Thursday.  He was 84.

Melvin also did voice work, most notably as Magilla Gorilla.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter John Stewart, a former member of the Kingston Trio, died today of a stroke.  He was 68.

Stewart wrote "Daydream Believer", a #1 hit for the Monkees, and had a top 10 hit, "Gold", in 1979.


----------



## Knightfall

*Broadcaster Don Wittman passes away*

Don Wittman, whose smooth baritone voice called some of Canada's most significant sports, has died of cancer. He was 71.

http://www.tsn.ca/headlines/news_story/?ID=227698


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Suzanne Pleshette, best known for playing Bob Newhart's wife Emily on The Bob Newhart Show, died yesterday of respiratory failure.  She was 70.

Pleshette also had roles in movies (The Birds, Blackbeard's Ghost) and stage (The Miracle Worker).  Her death comes only a year after that of her husband, Tom Poston.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Singer-songwriter John Stewart, a former member of the Kingston Trio, died today of a stroke.  He was 68.
> 
> Stewart wrote "Daydream Believer", a #1 hit for the Monkees, and had a top 10 hit, "Gold", in 1979.



Daydream Believer is my favorite Monkees song. Rest In Piece John.


----------



## RigaMortus2

Apparently Heath Ledger was just found dead.  No details yet.

http://www.wltx.com/news/story.aspx?storyid=57608


----------



## Mistwell

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Apparently Heath Ledger was just found dead.  No details yet.
> 
> Edit: If my friend is just messing w/ me, I will remove this (just wanted to be first to post it )




Your friend is messing with you.
[Edit - Or not, and the news hit the wires mere moments after I posted]


----------



## Mouseferatu

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Your friend is messing with you.




Not according to CNN...


----------



## Mistwell

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Not according to CNN...




Indeed...moments after, it hit the wires...he was just REALLY QUICK in getting that news.  Right now, it looks like suicide by pills.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Lois Nettleton died last Thursday.  She was 80.

Nettleton had been married to Jean Shepherd.


----------



## Truth Seeker

That assumption is incorrect. First findings are Inconclusive. 


			
				Mistwell said:
			
		

> Indeed...moments after, it hit the wires...he was just REALLY QUICK in getting that news.  Right now, it looks like suicide by pills.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Christian Brando dies at 49*

*Christian Brando*, the troubled eldest son of the late famed actor *Marlon Brando*, has died from pneumonia at a Los Angeles hospital, an attorney said Saturday. He was 49.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Margaret Truman, the daughter of president Harry S Truman, died today.  She was 83.

Truman started out as a concert singer (her dad threatened one critic who gave her a lousy review), and later worked as an actress and wrote a series of mystery novels.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Christopher Allport was killed in an avalanche January 25.

Allport had roles in many popular series, including ER, Felicity, Matlock, and most recently, Mad Men.


----------



## possum

On the 28th, American football coach Larry Smith passed away after a battle with leukemia.  Smith coached for many teams, including Tulane and USC.  I remember him, however, for his seven season stint as the head coach of the Missouri Tigers.  Smith really helped the Tiger team, getting them to their first bowl game in about 15 years.  One notable game was in 1997--the Tigers' first winning season in a long while--when they came close to beating #1 Nebraska at home.

M-I-Z!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Shell Kepler, who played Amy Vining on General Hospital, died last Friday.  She was 49.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lovie Yancy, founder of Fatburger, died January 26.  She was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Raymond Jacobs, believed to be the last surviving member of the group of marines photographed raising the flag in the Battle of Iwo Jima, died January 29.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, the Beatles' former guru who introduced the west to trancendental meditation, died yesterday.  He was believed to be 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Barry Morse, who played Lt. Philip Gerard on The Fugitive (the original TV series), died last Saturday.  He was 89.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Maharishi Mahesh Yogi  link to obit.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Barry Morse Link to obit.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former ABC News reporter McWethy dies in ski accident*

*John McWethy*, a retired *ABC News * correspondent who had to flee the Pentagon after the 2001 attacks but continued reporting live, died Wednesday after a skiing accident. He was 61.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## johnsemlak

Roy Scheider, who played the cop in Jaws I & II and roles in the French Connection and 2010 died at age 75.


----------



## ssampier

Scary stuff. I am 27, so his death affected me more than usual. I know people that have combined alcohol and cough syrup (often 1/2 or a full bottle) to sleep.



			
				Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> That assumption is incorrect. First findings are Inconclusive.


----------



## Steel_Wind

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Barry Morse, who played Lt. Philip Gerard on The Fugitive (the original TV series), died last Saturday.  He was 89.




Barry More also played Professor Bergman on _Space:1999_, a genre role that many of us here might be more familiar with.

Hey, after _Star Trek_ and before _Star Wars_, _Space: 1999_ was, sadly, as good as it got.  (This is probably the reason ST:TOS was watched in reruns so often that a franchise arose out of a canceled television show, but I digress.)

Farewell Professor.


----------



## Darkwolf71

"Smile you son of a *****!"

   
R.I.P. Chief Brody.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Movie poster artist John Alvin: 1948 -2008*

To call *John Alvin’s *  poster work iconic is really an understatement. Just looking over a gallery of his work brings back a flood of memories of watching the movies he produced posters for. Sadly,* John  * passed away last week. He will be missed.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Cthulhudrew

Comics creator Steve Gerber died on Sunday from complications due to an ongoing lung condition he'd been struggling with over the past several months.

Gerber is best known for his creation Howard the Duck, as well as other Marvel properties such as Omega the Unknown, Foolkiller, and various DC properties. He'd most recently been writing Dr. Fate for the relaunched Journey Into Mystery.

Steve was 60 years old. RIP, sir, and thank you for countless hours of entertainment and enlightenment.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eva Dahlbeck, one of Sweden's most celebrated actresses, died last Friday after a long battle with Alzheimer's.  She was 87.

Dahlbeck appeared in several films by Ingmar Bergman (most notably Secrets of Woman and Smiles of a Summer Night) and wrote nearly a dozen novels.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Japanese film director Kon Ichikawa dies*

*Kon Ichikawa*, the Japanese director who married artistic technique with humanistic spirit in such films as the Oscar-nominated "Harp of Burma" and "Tokyo Olympiad," has died. He was 92.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*French crooner Henri Salvador dies at 90*

*Henri Salvador*, the velvet-voiced French musician credited with inspiring the bossa nova, bringing rock 'n' roll to France and helping create the music video, died Wednesday, his record label said. He was 90. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kirk Browning, the longtime director of the series Live From Lincoln Center, died Sunday of cardiac arrest.  He was 87.

Browining's career spanned 58 years, 10 Emmys, and 185 episodes, including Frank Sinatra's first TV show and the world premiere of "Amahl and the Night Visitors".  He was beginning work on a new episode when he died.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Married ... With Children' Co-Creator Dies*

*Ron Leavitt*, a veteran television writer and producer best known for co-creating "Married ... With Children," the raunchy, groundbreaking sitcom that helped put the fledgling *FOX* network on the map in the late 1980s, has died. He was 60.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Knightfall

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Roy Scheider, who played the cop in Jaws I & II and roles in the French Connection and 2010 died at age 75.



Don't forget SeaQuest DSV. I loved that show.

Rest in peace Captain Bridger!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Ron Leavitt*, a veteran television writer and producer best known for co-creating "Married ... With Children," the raunchy, groundbreaking sitcom that helped put the fledgling *FOX* network on the map in the late 1980s, has died. He was 60.
> 
> *In Remembrance.*



Assume Fox viewing postions!   My dad & I loved watching Married together.


 Rest in peace, Ron.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Don't forget SeaQuest DSV. I loved that show.



That was an awesome show, I've been planning on buying the DVDs. Looks like I'll have to get them more sooner than later now.

Rest In Peace Roy.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"Rhoda" actor David Groh dies at 68*

*David Groh*, the handsome, hardworking character actor who was best known to television viewers as the easygoing man_ Rhoda Morgenstern _ married and divorced during the run of Valerie Harper's hit 1970s sitcom "Rhoda," has died. He was 68.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## kingpaul

*Howard the Duck Creater Gerber Dies*

Steve Gerber, the comic book writer and creator whose signature character was the alienated, cigar-chomping Howard the Duck, has died. He was 60. Gerber, who also co-created Marvel's "Omega the Unknown" and created the 1980s animated series "Thundarr the Barbarian," suffered from pulmonary fibrosis.

http://kevxml2a.verizon.net/_1_WKJT...qcat=entertain&ran=7773&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Phyllis A. Whitney, whose romantic suspense tales sold millions of copies and earned her top accolades from the Mystery Writers of America, died February 8.  She was 104.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"Enfant terrible" Robbe-Grillet dies*

Writer and filmmaker *Alain Robbe-Grillet*, an "enfant terrible" of France's literary establishment who helped found the New Novel school in the 1950s, died on Monday aged 85, his publishers said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Elf Witch

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Phyllis A. Whitney, whose romantic suspense tales sold millions of copies and earned her top accolades from the Mystery Writers of America, died February 8.  She was 104.




I had not heard this.   As a teen I devoured  her books. I own every book she ever wrote. She had this talent of bringing a seeting to life. While reading one of her books you flet as if you were actually there she painted such a vivid picture.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Edna's 'bridesmaid' dies at 100*

Actress *Emily Perry*, who played *Dame Edna Everage's * sidekick _Madge Allsop_, has died at the age of 100.

*In Remembrance.*

*She is the lady to the left, in the picture*


----------



## Jamdin

The official site of Ben Chapman states that he died February 21, 2008 at the age of 79. He played the creature on land in _Creature From The Black Lagoon_.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Green Berets' author Moore dies at 82*

*Robin Moore*, a nonfiction author best known for writing "The French Connection" and "The Green Berets," has died after a long illness. He was 82.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Writer Stephen Marlowe dies*

Novelist *Stephen Marlowe*, best known for a series of books featuring private detective _Chester Drum_, died Friday at a hospital after a long illness, his family said in a statement. He was 79. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*William F. Buckley Jr. dies at 82*

*William F. Buckley Jr*., the erudite Ivy Leaguer and conservative herald who showered huge and scornful words on liberalism as he observed, abetted and cheered on the right's post-World War II rise from the fringes to the White House, died Wednesday. He was 82.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin

Jalopnik reported that Boyd Coddington, world renowned tuner and hot rod king, died on Wednesday, February 27, 2008 at the age of 63. He was the founder of Boyd Wheels and the TLC series, American Hot Rod, centered around his customized cars.






Here's the Yahoo News article: Car-Building legend Boyd Coddington dies


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former Hendrix drummer Buddy Miles dies in Texas*

Drummer *Buddy Miles*, who played with* Jimi Hendrix  * in his short-lived group, *Band of Gypsys*, died at his home in Austin, Texas on Tuesday, his publicist said.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Jamdin

Jeff Healey died Sunday, March 2, 2008 at the age of 41 in St. Joseph's Hospital in Toronto after a lengthy struggle with cancer. He was the blind musician and leader of the Jeff Healey Band (their biggest hit was _Angel Eyes_). Jeff also appeared in the movie, _Road House_. His first album in eight years, _Mess of Blue_, is scheduled for release on March 20 in Europe and April 22 in Canada and the U.S.


----------



## Knightfall

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Jeff Healey died Sunday, March 2, 2008 at the age of 41 in St. Joseph's Hospital in Toronto after a lengthy struggle with cancer. He was the blind musician and leader of the Jeff Healey Band (their biggest hit was _Angel Eyes_). Jeff also appeared in the movie, _Road House_. His first album in eight years, _Mess of Blue_, is scheduled for release on March 20 in Europe and April 22 in Canada and the U.S.



Damn. Now that is tragedy.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Co-Creator of Dungeon and Dragons...has passed away.*

As reported from the Troll Lord Games Forum...*Mr. Ernest Gary Gygax's *  immortal essence has journey into the next realm.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Knightfall

Rest. In. Peace. Gary.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Composer Leonard Rosenman, who won two Oscars and two Emmys in a 50-year career, died Tuesday.  He was 83.

Beginning with East of Eden in 1955, Rosenman wrote the scores for nearly 50 movies and countless TV shows.


----------



## Jamdin

Musician and record producer Norman "Hurricane" Smith died March 3, 2008 in London at 85. He was the engineer on all the recordings by The Beatles up until 1965 when he was promoted to producer. In 1968, he produced one of rock's first concept albums, The Pretty Things' S.F. Sorrow. In 1971, he had a hit in the U.K. with "Don't Let It Die". In 1972, Hurricane Smith had an interatlantic hit with "Oh Babe What Would You Say?"


----------



## Klaus

Comic Book artist/writer *Dave Stevens*, creator of The Rocketeer.

On March 10th, 2008, due to complications caused by Leukemia.

http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=149730


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Sad news indeed!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Academy Award winning director Anthony Minghella has died of a cerebral hemorrage.  He was 54.

Minghella directed The English Patient, Cold Mountain, The Talented Mr. Ripley, Michael Clayton, and Truly, Madly, Deeply.


----------



## ThirdWizard

*Arthur C. Clarke* passed away on March 19th (Sri Lankan time) at the age of 90.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> *Arthur C. Clarke* passed away on March 19th (Sri Lankan time) at the age of 90.



One of the writers who brought me into reading science fiction, and one of the greats. His skeptical mind and optimistic outlook will be missed sorely.   

The Auld Grump


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ivan Dixon, an actor best known for playing Kinchloe on Hogan's Heroes, died Sunday.  He was 76.

Dixon also directed hundreds of TV episodes, including The Waltons, The Rockford Files, and Magnum, P.I., and was Sidney Poitier's stunt double in The Defiant Ones.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Paul Scofield, who won an Oscar for A Man For All Seasons, died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Phillip Jones Griffiths, a photographer who travelled across Vietnam to capture the effects of the Vietnam War on its people, died of cancer yesterday.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Copeland, founder of Popeyes Chicken, died Sunday.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Widmark, an actor whose menacing portrayals made his name synonymous with film noir, died Monday after a long illness.  He was 93.

Widmark made his debut in the film Kiss of Death (and won an Oscar and Golden Globe) and appeared in numerous thrillers and westerns.  He was nominated for an Emmy for the 1972 film Vanished.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Art Aragon, the handsome actor known as "The Golden Boy", who inspired thousands of women to join their husbands and boyfriends in boxing arenas in the 1940s and 1950s, died yesterday following a stroke.  He was 80.

Although Aragon never held a title, he had an impressive career, scoring 90 wins, 20 losses, and six draws.  He later appeared in dozens of films and TV shows, and counted Bob Hope, Robert Mitchum, William Holden, and Sammy Davis Jr. among his close friends.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Screenwriter Abby Mann, whose often contained social messages, died Tuesday.  He was 84.

Mann wrote Judgment at Nuremberg (which starred Richard Widmark, who coincidentally died a day earlier) and won an Oscar.  He is also credited with creating Kojak.


----------



## Villano

Spanish horror director Carlos Aured passed away on Feb. 3rd at age 71.  He directed some of my favorite movies like Horror Rises From The Tomb, Curse Of The Devil, and Vengeance of the Mummy (the best mummy movie ever made).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sean Levert of the R&B group Levert, died late Sunday when he fell ill in a Cleveland jail.  He was 39.  His death comes just over a year after his brother (and Levert co-member) Gerald.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film director Jules Dassin, who directed Never On Sunday, Topkapi, and Rififi, among others, died yesterday.  He was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Jim Mooney, best known for his work on Supergirl and Spider-Man, died Sunday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Angus Fairhurst, one of the "Young British Artists" who stormed the international arts scene in the 1990s, committed suicide last Saturday.  He was 41.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wayne "Frosty Freeze" Frost, whose acrobatic performance in the movie Flashdance helped set off a world breakdancing craze, died Thursday after a long illness.  He was 44.


----------



## Graybeard

It was just reported that actor Charlton Heston has passed away at the age of 84.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cuban Mambo pioneer Cachao dead at 89*

Legendary Cuban musician* Israel Lopez*, known to the world as Cachao and credited with being one of the originators of the mambo musical style, died on Saturday (in March) in Miami, his spokesman announced. He was 89. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*`Killing Fields' survivor Dith Pran dies*

*Dith Pran*, the Cambodian-born journalist whose harrowing tale of enslavement and eventual escape from that country's murderous Khmer Rouge revolutionaries in 1979 became the subject of the award-winning film "The Killing Fields," died Sunday (last month). He was 65

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP: Raymond LeBlanc*

Belgian comics publisher *Raymond LeBlanc  * (above left, with Hergé) died on March 21 at age 92. Best known as the publisher who gave Tintin a home after World War II, he was also a real life hero, if such a phrase can have any meaning. A member of the Resistance during the war, he later persuaded the demoralized Hergé to begin publishing Tintin in the new Tintin Magazine. The move changed the history of comics. In later years, *LeBlanc* developed Lombard into a publishing powerhouse, and at 2003’s Angouleme won the first ever Honorary Alph Art award for an editor.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Belgian author Hugo Claus dies at 78*

Prolific Belgian writer *Hugo Claus*, whose Flemish novels, poetry and plays made him a frequently tipped candidate for the Nobel literature prize, has died at age 78 (last month), his publisher told the Belgian news agency *Belga*.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stanley Kamel, best known for playing Dr. Charles Kroger on the TV series Monk, was found dead in his home Tuesday.  He was 65 and died of a heart attack.

Kamel appeared in numerous TV roles over the past 30 years, including The West Wing, The Golden Girls, and Beverly Hills 90210.


----------



## Mark

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Stanley Kamel, best known for playing Dr. Charles Kroger on the TV series Monk, was found dead in his home Tuesday.  He was 65 and died of a heart attack.





This one hits me rather hard for some reason.  Sad.


----------



## Knightfall

Graybeard said:
			
		

> It was just reported that actor Charlton Heston has passed away at the age of 84.



I just heard about this. Good night, Mr. Heston


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ollie Johnston, the last surviving member of Disney's Nine Old Men, the original group of animators that worked with Walt Disney, died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John A. Wheeler, the physicist who came up with the term "black hole", died Sunday.  He was 96.

Wheeler also helped develop the atom bomb.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actress Hazel Court, who made a career out of horror films in the 1950s and 1960s, died Tuesday of a heart attack.  She was 82.

Court's most notable appearance was in The Raven.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edward Lorenz, who came up with chaos theory, died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## dravot

Danny Federici, of the E Street Band passed away yesterday.  He was 58.

USA Today Article


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer Al Wilson, whose song "Show and Tell" was a #1 hit in 1974, died yesterday of kidney failure.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Paul Davis suffered a heart attack today.  He was 60.

Davis' song "I Go Crazy", originally written for Lou Rawls but recorded by Davis himself, had one of the longest runs (40 weeks) on Billboard's Hot 100.  Other hits for Davis include "'65 Love Affair" and "Cool Night".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tristam Cary, a pioneer of electronic music, died last Thursday in Canberra, Australia.  He was 82.

Cary was a co-designer of one of the first portable synthesizers, the VCS3 (Putney), which was embraced by London's musical avant-guarde in the 1960s and 1970s.  Cary also composed scores for "Doctor Who" and TV dramas Jane Eyre and Madame Bovary and for Disney and Hammer films.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Albert Hofmann, who discovered LSD, died yesterday.  He was 102.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Hager, one of the Hager Twins, died May 1.  He was 66.

The Hager Twins were charter cast members of Hee Haw, and delivered corny one liners on the show.  The twins were also drummers and guitarists.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cartoonist Ted Key, creator of the comic strip Hazel (which was adapted into a popular TV series starring Shirley Booth), died last Saturday.  He was 95.

Key also created the cartoon characters Mr. Peabody and Sherman.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mildred Loving, a black woman whose marriage to Richard Loving (who was white) led the Supreme Court to strike down bans on interracial marriage, died last Friday.  She was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Irvine Robbins, who co-founded the Baskin-Robbins ice cream store, died Monday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddy Arnold, one of the most successful country singers in history, and one of the first to cross over into pop, died yesterday.  He was almost 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Beverlee McKinsey, who played Iris Carrington on Another World and Alexandra Spaulding on The Guiding Light, died May 2 from complications following a kidney transplant.  She was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Robert Rauschenberg, known for his use of odd and everyday articles in his works, died Monday.  He was 82.

Raushenberg won a Grammy for designing the cover of the Talking Heads album Speaking in Tongues.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Will Elder, one of the first artists to work on Mad magazine, died yesterday.  He was 86.

Elder also co-created (with Mad head writer Harvey Kurtzman) the comic strip "Little Annie Fanny" for Playboy.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor John Philllip Law, best known for playing the blind angel Pygar in Barbarella, died Tuesday.  He was 70.

Law was also in The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming and numerous films and TV shows.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Zelma Henderson, the last surviving plaintiff in the case Brown vs. Board of Education, died Tuesday, six weeks after being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.  She was 88.

Henderson, who had attended integrated schools in Oakley, Kansas, joined the case when she learned her kids would have to attend a segregated school in Topeka.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dick Martin, half of the comedy duo Rowan and Martin, stars of Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In, died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dick Sutcliffe, creator of the animated series Davey and Goliath, died May 11.  He was 90.


----------



## dravot

Director Sydney Pollack died of cancer this weekend.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Earle Hagen, who wrote and performed the theme for The Andy Griffith Show, died Monday.  He was 88.

Hagen composed original music for more than 3,000 TV episodes, pilots, and movies, including The Mod Squad, I Spy, and The Dick Van Dyke Show.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Thelma Keane, the wife of cartoonist Bill Keane and the real-life mother in Bill's Family Circus comic strip, died May 23 of Alzheimer's disease.  She was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alexander "Sandy" Courage, an Oscar nominated film and television composer best known for writing the theme for Star Trek, died May 15. He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Folk singer and political activist Utah Phillips died last Friday of heart failure.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Prolific film and television director Joseph Pevney died May 18.  He was 96.

Pevney directed some of the most popular episodes of Star Trek, including "The City on the Edge of Forever", "The Trouble With Tribbles", and "Amok Time".  He also directed episodes of The Munsters, The Fugitive, Bonanza, Marcus Welby, M.D., Trapper John, M.D., The Incredible Hulk, and Fantasy Island, among others, and films like Man of a Thousand Faces and Tammy and the Bachelor.


----------



## Graybeard

Harvey Korman, actor and comedian. Appeared on the Carol Burnett show as well as many Mel Brooks films icluding Blazing Saddles, History of the World Part I, and others.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

GrayLinnorm said:
			
		

> Folk singer and political activist Utah Phillips died last Friday of heart failure.  He was 73.



Three times I went to his concerts, I am playing Phoebe Snow and sniffling right now. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Yves Saint Laurent, who put women in pants without sacrificing their femininity, died yesterday.  He was 71.


----------



## Graybeard

Rock 'N' Roll Pioneer Bo Diddley Dead at 79
Chicago Tribune 00:10 PM EDT
Bo Diddley, who died Monday at age 79 in Florida, was as essential to the creation of rock `n' roll as Chuck Berry, Elvis Presley and Little Richard, though he seldom got the credit or the accolades that were showered on his better-known peers.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dr. Fredric J. Baur, who designed the Pringles potato chip can, died May 4.  He was 89.

Baur's ashes have been put in a Pringles can: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...esigner-of-Pringles-buried-in-crisp-tube.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Mitch Mullany, star of the short lived series Nick Freno: Licensed Teacher died May 25 of a diabetes related stroke.  He was 39.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Sills, who founded the Second City improvisational comedy troupe, died yesterday.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Anne d'Harnoncourt, the longtime chief executive of the Philidelphia Museum of Art and one of the art world's most influential women, died yesterday.  She was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mel Ferrer, the tall, darkly handsome star of films such as Lili, War and Peace, and The Sun Also Rises, as well as a producer and director of movies starring his then-wife Audrey Hepburn (most notably Wait Until Dark), died Monday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alton Kelley, creator of hundreds of psychedelic rock posters, including the famous "skull and roses"poster for The Grateful Dead, died Sunday after a long illness.  He was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim McKay, the announcer for ABC's Wide World of Sports, died last Saturday.  He was 86.


----------



## Villano

Tim Russert, host of "Meet the Press" and a guest on countless political shows, died today of a heart attack.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Special effects artist Stan Winston died yesterday.  He was 62.

Winston won four Oscars in his lifetime.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress and dancer Cyd Charisse, who appeared in Singin' in the Rain and Brigadoon, among other films, died yesterday.  She was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Children's book illustrator Tasha Tudor, whose whimsical drawings of country life echoed her own picturesque lifestyle, died Wednesday.  She was 92.


----------



## Jamdin

Legendary comedian George Carlin has passed on at the age of 71 on Sunday, June 22, 2008.


----------



## Cthulhudrew

Holy crap- I just heard about George Carlin. That is a damn shame, way before his time.

It's weird- growing up, I used to wonder why people thought this guy was funny; I just didn't get his humor. It's only in the last 5 to 10 years that I've come to appreciate him for the comedic genius that he was.

A combination of a growing awareness of the way the world works coupled with an equally growing jadedness, I guess.

In any event, he will be missed.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII

Far and away my favorite comedian.  I'll miss him, and plan to listen to his CDs as a personal tribute over the next few weeks.


----------



## Knightfall

Goodnight, Mr. Carlin. You will be missed.


----------



## Jamdin

Dody Goodman, character actress and comedian, died Sunday, June 22, 2008 at the age of 93. She is best known for her roles as Martha Shumway on tv's _Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman_ and Blanche in _Grease_ and _Grease 2_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wilbur Hardee, founder of Hardee's restaurant, died last Friday.  He was 89.
Hardee also established several lesser known restaurants throughout North Carolina, such as Biscuit Town, Hot Dog City, and Beef and Shake.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kermit Love, a costume designer who also helped design several of the Muppets, including Big Bird and Snuffleupagus, died last Saturday.  He was 91.

Love also played Willie the vendor on Sesame Street.  It should be worth noting that Kermit the Frog is not named after Love, but after Kermit Scott, a childhood friend of Jim Henson, who oddly enough, also died this year.


----------



## Villano

Comic book artist Michael Turner (Fathom, Witchblade, and Supergirl) passed away Friday night after an eight year battle with cancer.  He was only 37.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Villano said:


> Comic book artist Michael Turner (Fathom, Witchblade, and Supergirl) passed away Friday night after an eight year battle with cancer.  He was only 37.



I heard yesterday that a bunch of guys from Aspen Comics suddenly left the con in Chicago. My first thought was things had gotten worse for Turner, but I didn't even consider that it would have gotten this bad.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Villano said:


> Comic book artist Michael Turner (Fathom, Witchblade, and Supergirl) passed away Friday night after an eight year battle with cancer. He was only 37.



 Bloody hell!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Sinclair Davis, an army veteran turned character actor best known for roles on Stargate SG-1 and Twin Peaks, died Sunday of a heart attack.  He was 65.


----------



## Mark

GrayLinnorm said:


> Don Sinclair Davis, an army veteran turned character actor best known for roles on Stargate SG-1 and Twin Peaks, died Sunday of a heart attack.  He was 65.





That's a shame.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GrayLinnorm said:


> Don Sinclair Davis, an army veteran turned character actor best known for roles on Stargate SG-1 and Twin Peaks, died Sunday of a heart attack.  He was 65.




He will surely be missed.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Larry Harmon, who played Bozo the Clown and launched a successful franchise around that character, died today.  He was 83.

Although Harmon didn't create Bozo (the original Bozo was Pinto Colvig, who also did the voice of Goofy), he put his own stamp on the character.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Acclaimed ballerina Irina Baronova, the last surviving member of George Balachine's "Baby Ballerinas", died June 28.  She was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stig Olin, who appeared in six films by Ingmar Bergman and went on to be a famous film director himself, died June 28.  He was 87.

Stig was the father of actress Lena Olin.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nonna Mordyukova, a Russian actress whose roles earned her the status of the quintessential Soviet woman, died Sunday.  She was 82.

Mordyukova appeared in dozens of films, including textbook examples of Soviet propaganda.  Most of her characters had to choose between communist dogma and family life.


----------



## death tribble

GrayLinnorm said:


> Don Sinclair Davis, an army veteran turned character actor best known for roles on Stargate SG-1 and Twin Peaks, died Sunday of a heart attack.  He was 65.




He also played Scully's dad in the X-Files.
Met him in 2002 at GenCon and had a chat. Really nice guy.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dorian Leigh, an early supermodel who popularized Revlon's "Fire and Ice" cosmetics line, died Monday.  She was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bruce Conner, an iconoclastic artist and filmmaker from the Beat Era, died Monday.  He was 74.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former Bush press secretary Tony Snow dies*

*Tony Snow,* a conservative writer and commentator who cheerfully sparred with reporters in the White House briefing room during a stint as President Bush's press secretary, died early Saturday of colon cancer. *Snow *was 53 years old.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael DeBakey, a cardiovascular surgeon who helped pioneer such now common procedures as bypass surgery and invented a host of devices to help patients, died yesterday.  He was 99.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rocky Aoki, adventurer and founder of Benihana, died July 10.  He was 69.

Rocky is the father of actress-model Devon Aoki.


----------



## jaerdaph

*Ex-Yankees star Bobby Murcer dies at 62*

Ex-Yankees star Bobby Murcer dies at 62


Mr. Murcer was a Born Yankee and a true gentleman.  He was one of my childhood heroes and I will greatly miss him.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Evelyn Keyes, who played Scarlett O'Hara's younger sister in Gone With the Wind, died July 4 of uterine cancer.  She was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Talk show host Les Crane died Sunday.  He was 74.

Crane's short lived talk show, which sought to expose mainstream America to the radical thinkers of the day (his guests included Bob Dylan, Martin Luther King Jr., and the Rolling Stones), changed the look of late night talk shows by having the audience surround the set and offer opinions.

Crane later had a top 10 hit with "Desiderata" (memorably spoofed by National Lampoon as "You Are a Fluke of the Universe").


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy award winning singer Jo Stafford, who starred in radio and television, and who sold over 25,000,000 records (and had nearly a dozen top 10 hits), died Wednesday.  She was 90.

Stafford was nicknamed "GI Jo" because her songs were popular with troops during World War II and the Korean War.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Estelle Getty, best known for playing Sophia on The Golden Girls, died today after a long battle with Alzheimer's.  She was almost 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Broadway actor and soap opera star Larry Haines died last Thursday.  He was 89.

Haines first became known in the 1930s for his work on the radio show Gangbusters.  He is probably best known for playing Stu Bergman on Search For Tomorrow, which he played for nearly the show's entire run and won two Emmy Awards for.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Randy Pausch finally lost his battle with pancreatic cancer, which he wrote about in the bestselling book, The Last Lecture, today.  He was 47.

No Golden Girls fans in this forum?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Broadway star Bruce Adler, a multi-Tony nominee, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 63.

Adler sang "Arabian Nights" at the beginning of the Disney movie Aladdin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GrayLinnorm said:


> Broadway star Bruce Adler, a multi-Tony nominee, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 63.
> 
> Adler sang "Arabian Nights" at the beginning of the Disney movie Aladdin.



Arabian Nights is my second most favorite Disney song, right after A Whole New World. 

Rest In Peace, Bruce


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Youssef Chahine, one of Egypt's most celebrated film directors, died Sunday.  He was 82.

Chahine won a lifetime achievement award at Cannes in 1997.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Beck, a jazz guitarist who collaborated with artists like Miles Davis, Frank Sinatra, and James Brown, died July 22 of lung cancer.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bud Browne, whose 16 millimeter films of surfers at Venice Beach were the first surf movies, died last Friday.  He was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alexander Solzhenitsyn, the Nobel Prize winning author whose books detailed the horrors of the Soviet gulag system, died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Skip Caray, the play-by-play announcer for the Atlanta Braves, died yesterday of bronchitis.  He was 68.

Skip was the son of fellow announcer Harry Caray.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lou Teicher, half of the duo Ferrante and Teicher, who were known for playing piano versions of movie themes, died Sunday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Robert Hazard died August 5 of pancreatic cancer.  He was 59.

Hazard wrote "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun", a hit for Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Judson "Jud" Taylor, who directed episodes of Star Trek, The Man From U.N.C.L.E., and Mannix, among other shows, died yesterday after a long illness.  He was 68.

Before he became a director, Taylor appeared in shows like The Fugitive and Gunsmoke and played Goff in The Great Escape.

He was vice-president of the Directors' Guild of America from 1977 to 1981, and president from 1981-1983.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Guitarist, banjo player, and songwriter Erik Darling died Sunday after battling lymphoma.  He was 74.

Darling was a member of the Tarriers and joined The Weavers when Pete Seeger left.  He is probably best known for writing "Walk Right In".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bernie Brillstein, a prolific talent agent, manager, and producer, died yesterday of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.  He was 77.

Brillstein co-founded the powerful management company Brillstein-Grey (renamed Brillstein Entertainment Partners in 2007).  Among the shows he helped launch were Saturday Night Live, The Muppet Show, and It's Gary Shandling's Show.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian and actor Bernie Mac died today.  He was 50.

Mac had been hospitalized for pneumonia.  Mac starred in the Peabody Award winning The Bernie Mac Show and made appearances in Bad Santa, Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle, Ocean's Eleven, Moesha, Get On the Bus, and Transformers, among other shows and films.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer-songwriter Isaac Hayes has died.  He was 65.

Hayes did the music for the movie Shaft, which gave him a #1 pop hit, an Oscar, and several Grammies.  Hayes was also the villian in Escape From New York.  In recent years, Hayes became best known as the voice of Chef in South Park.  He left the show two years ago when they made fun of Scientology.


----------



## paradox42

GrayLinnorm said:


> R&B singer-songwriter Isaac Hayes has died.  He was 65.
> 
> Hayes did the music for the movie Shaft, which gave him a #1 pop hit, an Oscar, and several Grammies.  Hayes was also the villian in Escape From New York.  In recent years, Hayes became best known as the voice of Chef in South Park.  He left the show two years ago when they made fun of Scientology.



Heard this on the radio while I was out getting groceries today. 

Goodbye, Chef! You will be missed.


----------



## Silver Moon

Bernie Mac and Isaac Hayes recently completed filming together on the movie "Soul Men" which is scheduled to be released late fall/early winter 2008.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actor Terence Rigby died Sunday of lung cancer.  He was 71.

Among his films are Tomorrow Never Dies, Watership Down, and the BBC adaptation of The Hound of the Baskervilles.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Broadway actor/director/playwright George Furth died yesterday.  He was 75.

Furth won a Tony for writing Stephen Sondheim's musical Company.  He also appeared in numerous TV comedies.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerry Wexler, an executive with Atlantic Records, died today. He was 91.

Wexler coined the term "rhythm and blues" and helped launch the careers of such artists as Aretha Franklin, Ray Charles, and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Villano

Comic book artist *Carlos Meglia* (_Star Wars: Underworld_ and _The Adventures of Superman_) died of a heart attack on the 15th.  He was 51.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leroy Sievers, a National Public Radio commentator who turned his battle with cancer into a popular and touching radio and online series, died last Friday.  He was 51.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Genuine Risk, one of only three fillies to win the Kentucky Derby (in 1980) and the longest lived Kentucky Derby winner, died yesterday.  She was 31.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

LeRoi Moore, a founding member of the Dave Matthews Band, died yesterday from complications from injuries suffered in an all-terrain vehicle accident last June.  He was 46.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pervis Jackson, a member of The Spinners, died Monday.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Julius Carry, best known for playing Sho Nuff in The Last Dragon, died yesterday. He was 56.

Carry had a long career in the TV industry, making notable appearances in such shows as JAG, Spin City, and Diagnosis Murder, as well as being a regular on The Adventures of Brisco County Jr.


----------



## Aeolius

Colette, the baby humpback whale originally called Colin, was given an overdose of anesthetic, after she was found having trouble breathing and suffering bad cuts.

She was lost in waters north of Sydney, after she was apparently abandoned by her mother. She had been nuzzling up to whale-sized yachts, seemingly mistaking the vessels for her mother.


----------



## RigaMortus2

Didn't some dude from Hootie and the Blowfish die the other day too?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fred Crane, an actor who had the first line in Gone With the Wind, died last Thursday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dave Freeman, who wrote 100 Things to Do Before You Die, died August 17 from injuries sustained during a fall.  He was 47.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tad Mosel, screenwriter and author of the Pulitzer Prize winning drama All the Way Home, died Sunday.  He was 86.


----------



## RichCsigs

*Walter "Killer" Kowalski*

Former professional wrestler Walter "Killer" Kowalski passed away last night, 11 days after his family had taken him off life supporting machines after a heart attack on August 8th.

"Killer" Kowalski was one of the first known "violent" bad guys, an identity he received after (accidentally) ripping off the ear of his opponent during a match in Montreal.  He was WWWF champion Bruno Sammatino's main antagonist during the '60s & '70s.
His biggest contribution to wrestling though is arguably the people he had trained after retiring from wrestling, including Big John Studd, Triple H, Chyna, The Executioners (Perry Saturn & John Kronos) and up & comers like April Hunter, Nikki Roxx & Frankie Kazarian.
Kowalski was inducted into the WWE Hall Of Fame in 1996, The Professional Wrestling Hall of Fame & Museum in 2003 and received wrestling's (arguably) highest award in 2002 when the Cauliflower Allie Club awarded him the Iron Mike Mazurki Award.


----------



## Mr. Beef

RigaMortus2 said:


> Didn't some dude from Hootie and the Blowfish die the other day too?




No, it was the Dave Matthew's Band I believe.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voiceover artist Don LaFontaine died yesterday from a collapsed lung. He was 68.

LaFontaine was best known for narrating movie trailers (most of which began "In a world...."), but he also voiced thousands of TV and radio spots. He parodied himself in Geico commercials and appeared with other voice actors in the short film 5 Men and a Limo. He may have been the busiest actor in SAG's history.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sheldon Keller, a writer for the sketch comedy show Caesar's Hour, and who also wrote variety shows for Frank Sinatra, Sophia Loren, and others, died yesterday from complications of Alzheimer's disease.  He was 85.

Keller also had a successful career as a songwriter and composer and performed in a jazz band with George Segal and Conrad Janis.

He won an Emmy for the show he wrote for Carol Channing.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer-songwriter Jerry Reed died today from complications from emphysema.  He was 71.

Reed got his big break when Elvis recorded some of his songs.  Among his hits were "Amos Moses" and "When You're Hot, You're Hot" (which won a Grammy).  Reed appeared in several movies, including The Survivors, The Waterboy, and all three Smokey and the Bandit movies.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ike Pappas, a longtime CBS newsman who reported the assassination of Lee Harvey Oswald, died Sunday of complications of heart disease.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Animator Bill Melendez, who produced the Peanuts cartoon specials (and did Snoopy's voice), died yesterday.  He was 91.

Melendez also worked for Warner Brothers and UPA (including the Oscar-winning Gerald McBoing Boing).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Giroux, who founded the publishing house Farrar, Straus, & Giroux, and supported dozens of great writers like T.S. Eliot, Jack Kerouac, and Susan Sontag, died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Anita Page, who appeared in films with Lon Chaney, Joan Crawford, and Buster Keaton during the transition from silent to sound film, died last Saturday. She was 98.

She has a cameo in the upcoming horror film Frankenstein Rising.  She also costarred in The Broadway Melody, the first sound film to win the Oscar for Best Picture.


----------



## BryonD

Former UFC Champion Evan Tanner was found dead in the desert wilderness near the California-Arizona border on Sept. 8, 2008.  He had been camping.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gregory Mcdonald, author of the Fletch mystery novels (which were adapted into a hit movie), died Sunday.  He was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Foster Wallace, who wrote Infinite Jest, hung himself.  He was 46.


----------



## catsclaw227

Musician Richard Wright, one of the founding members of Pink Floyd, died after a short battle with cancer. He was 65.

Pink Floyd member Richard Wright dies at age 65 - MSN Music News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Mundus, who was known for hunting down large sharks and who may have been the inspiration for Captain Quint in Jaws, died last Wednesday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Norman Whitfield, a prolific songwriter and producer for Motown, died yesterday of complications from diabetes.  He was 67.

Among his songs are "War", "I Heard It Through the Grapevine", and "Ball of Confusion".


----------



## Ed_Laprade

AOL had a report that Joan Winston died. She was the number one (or two, or three, depending on who you talk to) Star Trek fan. Complications from Alzheimer's (sp), they said. She helped organize the first Trek con. She also wrote a book about Trek fandom.

She will be missed.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Thomas Doerflein, the zookeeper who took care of Knut the polar bear, was found dead in his Berlin apartment.  He was 44.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blues singer Nappy Brown died last Saturday.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Paul Newman died yesterday of cancer.  He was 83.

Newman's films include Cool Hand Luke, The Sting, The Hustler, The Color of Money (for which he won an Oscar), Hud, Cars, and others.

Newman was also known for his humanitarian activities and his salad dressing.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Thomas "Bud" McDonald, who played Buddy in the "Our Gang" comedies, and who later founded alcohol and drug treatment programs in southern California, died Monday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

House Peters Jr., the first actor to play Mr. Clean, died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stage actor Rob Guest has died after suffering a massive stroke.  He was 58.

Guest played the title character in Phantom of the Opera over 2,000 times -- the most of any actor.  He was appearing in Wicked at the time of his stroke.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doesn't anybody else have anything to say about the death of Paul Newman? The guy was a legend! There aren't even any threads about him!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lloyd Thaxton, the Emmy-award winning producer and host of Lloyd Thaxton's Record Shop, died Sunday.  He was 81.

Lloyd Thaxton's Record Shop, which featured Thaxton comically lip-synching to the hits of the day (often featuring puppets, mime, and "finger people" drawn on his thumbs) debuted on Los Angeles station KCOP in 1959 and went national in the 1960s.


----------



## Truth Seeker

In Remembrance....​ 



GrayLinnorm said:


> Doesn't anybody else have anything to say about the death of Paul Newman? The guy was a legend! There aren't even any threads about him!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chinese actor Kim Chan died Sunday.  He was in his 90s.

Chan made his debut in A Face In the Crowd and played characters with some knowledge of Eastern culture.  Among his films were Kung Fu: The Legend Continues, The King of Comedy, The Fifth Element, and Shangai Knights, where he played Jackie Chan's father.

And thanks Truth Seeker!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eileen Herlie, best known for playing Myrtle Lum Fargate on All My Children, died Wednesday of pneumonia.  She was 90.

Herlie made her debut in Sir Lawrence Olivier's Hamlet.  She was also a successful stage actress and has been nominated for Emmies and a Tony.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Guillaume Depardieau, son of Gerard Depardieau, died today of pneumonia. He was 37.

Guillaume was nominated for multiple Cesars and won Most Promising Actor in 1996 for Les Apprentis, but was better known for his personal problems.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soap opera writer James E. Reilly died over the weekend.  He was 60.

Reilly created Passions and served as head writer for Days of Our Lives and The Guiding Light.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Neal Hefti, a big band trumpeter, arranger, and composer, died last Saturday.  He was almost 86.

Hefti is best known for writing the theme for the Batman TV series.  He also did the theme for The Odd Couple.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmy-nominated actress and singer Edie Adams, who was married to comedian Ernie Kovacs, died yesterday.  She was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Levi Stubbs, the lead singer of The Four Tops, died last Friday.  He was 72.

Stubbs did the voices for Audrey II in Little Shop of Horrors and Mother Brain in Captain N: The Game Master.

Abdul "Duke" Fakir is now the only surviving Top.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Game show host Jack Narz died last Wednesday from complications of two strokes.  He was 85.

Narz may be best known as the host of Dotto, one of the first casualties of the quiz show scandals.  He later hosted Concentration (1973-1978).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Blackwell, best known for his annual list of the worst dressed women, died yesterday of complications from an intestinal infection. He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soul singer Dee Dee Warwick, the sister of Dionne Warwick, died last Saturday. She was 63.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Rudy Ray Moore died yesterday.  He was 81.

Moore was best known for playing the title character in the movie Dolemite, which was based on his stand-up routines.


----------



## PoppaGunch

Rudy Ray Moore, aka Dolemite passed.

GiantRealm | Dolemite, R.I.P.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tributes pour in after Arkansas TV anchor's death*

Flowers and candles piled up Sunday outside the home where a TV anchorwoman was found brutally beaten, as tributes poured into the Web site of the Little Rock station where her colleagues mourned her death.

*Anne Pressly*, a 26-year-old anchor for KATV, died Saturday night in a hospital. Her mother found her brutally beaten Monday after the journalist didn't answer her regular wake-up call. Authorities have said they have no suspects.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Hillerman, author of the Navajo Tribal Police mystery novels, died yesterday of pulmonary failure.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Merl Saunders, a jazz and rock keyboardist who collaborated with iconic acts such as Miles Davis and The Grateful Dead, died last Friday from complications of a broken hip.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Delmar Watson, a child actor and news photographer, died Sunday of prostrate cancer.  He was 82.

Watson and his siblings appeared in thousands of films in the 1920s, 1930s, and 1940s.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Estelle Reiner, wife of Carl Reiner and mother of Rob Reiner, died Tuesday.  She was 94.

Estelle was a jazz singer but is probably best known for her appearance in Rob's film When Harry Met Sally, when she said "I'll have what she's having".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gerald Arpino, co-founder of the Joffrey Ballet, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer prize winning author, radio host, and activist Studs Terkel died today.  He was 96.


----------



## catsclaw227

Michael A. Baker, vocalist of Shadow Gallery, RIP.

From the Official website of Shadow Gallery - Press Release

"ALLENTOWN, PENNSYLVANIA

It is with deep sadness and regret that we announce the passing of Shadow Gallery vocalist, Michael A. Baker.

Mike suffered a heart attack, Wednesday afternoon, October 29th, 2008. He was 45 years old.

Mike was a founding member of Shadow Gallery and for the past 16 years, helped shape the sound of the band with his magical voice. Additionally, he made many appearances on rock records around the world. Those who knew him best were moved by his gentle spirit, sincere kindness , fun nature and passion for both music and sports.
He was a warrior in the studio, a true professional. Mike was our friend, our singer and our brother. We loved him and will miss him enormously, but he will always be remembered in our hearts and through his music."


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Gerard Damiano, 'Deep Throat' director, dead at 80*

*Gerard Damiano*, director of the pioneering pornographic film that lent its name to the Watergate whistleblower known as "Deep Throat," has died. He was 80.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Oscar-winning producer John Daly dies at 71*

*John Daly*, the British-born producer of 13 Oscar-winning movies including "Platoon" and "The Last Emperor" who helped launch the careers of many A-list directors and actors, has died. He was 71.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marilyn Ferguson, who wrote The Aquarian Conspiracy, a work that helped unify the New Age movement, died October 19.  She was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jacques Piccard, a scientist and explorer who dove deeper into the ocean than anyone else and who helped invent (with his father) the bathyscape, died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Shakir Stewart, the vice president of Def Jam Records, shot himself last Saturday.  He was 34.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Stall, a Pulitzer Prize winning journalist who covered California politics and the enviroment for the Los Angeles Times, died Sunday from complications from pulmonary disease.  He was 71.


----------



## Afrodyte

*RIP Isaac Hayes*

Isaac Hayes, the man who brought us Shack and added a lil' soul to South Park, died of a stroke on August 10, 2008.

Here's a little tribute to Chocolate Salty Balls.


----------



## Afrodyte

*George Carlin*

We also lost George Carlin. I miss you, George. And I say the 7 Dirty Words everyday in your honor.

The one that started it all.


----------



## Storm Raven

CNN is reporting that Michael Crichton has died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jimmy Carl Black, drummer for the Mothers of Invention, died last Saturday of cancer.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Baldev Raj Chopra, one of India's most prominent filmmakers, died today after a long illness.  He was 94.

Chopra was known for making socially relevant films with widespread popular appeal.


----------



## frankthedm

Storm Raven said:


> CNN is reporting that Michael Crichton has died.



Yep. http://www.crichton-official.com/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

TV and literary critic John Leonard, who Kurt Vonnegut once called "the smartest man who ever lived", died Wednesday from complications of lung cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Native American ballerina Rosella Hightower died November 4 after a stroke.  She was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

South African singer Miriam Makeba died today after collapsing on stage.  She was 76.


----------



## Knightfall

frankthedm said:


> Yep. Welcome to MichaelCrichton.com



That's sad. He will be missed.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

American stage actor Michael Higgins, best known for playing Frank Strang in the original production of Equus, died November 5 of heart failure.  He was 88.

Higgins won two Obie awards (for The Crucible and Reunion) and appeared in a few films, including The Stepford Wives.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mitch Mitchell, drummer and last surviving member of the Jimi Hendrix Experience, was found dead.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paula Goodspeed, an American Idol contestant, was found dead outside Paula Abdul's apartment, apparently a suicide.  She was 30.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Howard Reig, the longtime announcer for NBC Nightly News, died yesterday.  He was 87.

Reig also worked as a radio actor and did voiceovers for commercials.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Reg Varney, best known for playing Stan Butler on the British sitcom On the Buses, died yesterday.  He was 92.

Varney was also the first person to use an ATM.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedy scriptwriter Irving Brecher died Monday.  He was 94.

Brecher wrote for Milton Berle and the Marx Brothers among others.  He created the long running radio series The Life of Riley and was nominated for an Oscar for writing Meet Me In Saint Louis.

His autobiography The Wicked Wit of the West, is due to come out early next year.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran Indian actor M.N. Nambiar, who appeared in over 1,000 films (usually as the villian), died today.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clive Barnes, longtime theater and drama critic for The New York Post (and The New York Times before that), died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Irving Gertz, a prolific composer for B movies, died November 14.  He was 93.

Gertz wrote scores for over 200 films, including The Incredible Shrinking Man, It Came From Outer Space, and The Creature Walks Among Us.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nutrional biochemist Irving C. Gunsalus, who discovered lipoic acid (which has been used to treat chronic liver disease) and one of the active forms of vitamin B6, died October 25 of congestive heart failure.  He was 96.


----------



## Mark

We're losing a lot of 90+ Irvings lately. RIP


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Brenden Foster: 'I had a great time'*








*In Remembrance.*​


----------



## Steel_Wind

Re: Brendan Foster

That was, easily, the most depressing "in remembrabce" tribute on these threads, ever.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Betty James, whose company, James Industries, created the Slinky, died November 20.  She was 90.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Conductor Richard Hickox dies of heart attack*

British conductor *Richard Hickox*, who made a particular mark in opera and choral music with orchestras around the world, has died of a heart attack, his agent said Monday. He was 60.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Michael Hayes, a screenwriter who worked with Alfred Hitchcock, died last Wednesday.  He was 89.

Among his works were To Catch a Thief, The Trouble With Harry, the 1956 version of The Man Who Knew Too Much, and Rear Window, which was nominated for a Best Screenplay Oscar.  He also wrote the screenplay for Peyton Place, which was also nominated for an Oscar.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper MC Breed, best known for his song "Ain't No Future in Yo' Frontin'", died last Saturday of kidney failure.  He was 37.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gerald Schoenfeld, the longtime head of the Schubert Organization which helped bring numerous works to Broadway, including A Chorus Line, Cats, and Amadeus, died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George C. Chesbro, a prolific writer who mixed science fiction and fantasy into classic detective novels, died November 18 in Albany.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Gibson, who wrote the play The Miracle Worker, died Tuesday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edna Parker, who had been the oldest living person, died Tuesday.  She was 115.

Maria de Jesus of Portugal, who was born September 10, 1893, is now the oldest living person.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Andrew J. McKelvey, who built Monster.com into the leading job recruitment site, died Thanksgiving.  He was 74.

Before his work on Monster.com, McKelvey created Telephone Marketing Programs, which is the largest Yellow Pages advertising agency.  He was also an zctive philanthrophist, creating the McKelvey Foundation to provide college scholarships to those who show an entrepreneurial flair in high school.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Italian screenwriter Ennio de Concini died November 17.  He was 84.

Ennio won an Oscar for writing Divorce - Italian Style and directed Hitler: The Last Ten Days.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Patricia Marand died Thanksgiving of brain cancer.  She was 74.

Marand was nominated for a Tony for playing Lois Lane in It's a Bird... It's a Plane... It's Superman and was a regular on The Merv Griffin Show.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Hubert “Pit” Martin*, a four-time NHL All-Star in the 1960s and ’70s, has died after his snowmobile plunged into an icy lake, Quebec provincial police said. He was 64.


----------



## Mark

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *Hubert “Pit” Martin*, a four-time NHL All-Star in the 1960s and ’70s, has died after his snowmobile plunged into an icy lake, Quebec provincial police said. He was 64.





That's a shame.  I grew up as a Blackhawks fan.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy-nominated folk singer Odetta died yesterday.  She was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Drake, who reinvented Top 40 radio and was one of the most powerful men in the radio industry during the 1960s, died last Saturday.  He was 71.

The "Drake format" for success: less talk, fewer commercials, and more music.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Benedict, who played Mr. Bentley on The Jeffersons, died Monday. He was 70.

Benedict also played the Number Painter on Sesame Street.  Among the films he appeared in were The Goodbye Girl, This Is Spinal Tap, and The Addams Family.


----------



## Jamdin

Sci-fi's grand old man, Forrest J Ackerman, dies. He was 92 when he passed away from heart failure on Thursday, December 4, 2008.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Heiress Martha "Sunny" von Bulow has died today after spending 28 years in a coma.  She was 76.

Her husband Claus was suspected of poisoning her and was tried twice, ending in acquittal.  The trial inspired the book and movie Reversal of Fortune (Jeremy Irons won an Academy Award for playing Claus von Bulow).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alexy II, patriarch of the Russian Orthodox church, since 1990, died last Friday of heart failure.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Beverly Garland died last Friday.  She was 82.

Garland starred in numerous B movies (several of which, including It Conquered the World, appeared on Mystery Science Theater 3000) starting with a supprting role in D.O.A., and scores of TV shows, most notably as Fred MacMurray's second wife on My Three Sons.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Spiers, a prolific director of British sitcoms, died today after a long illness.  He was 63.

Spiers directed the pilot of Not the Nine O'Clock News, as well as episodes of Absolutely Fabulous, Are You Being Served, Fawlty Towers, The Goodies, and others, as well as the movie Spice World.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress and drama coach Nina Foch died last Friday.  She was 84.

Foch was nominated for a Best Supporting Actress Oscar for Executive Suite.  Other films include The Ten Commandments and Spartacus.  Most recently, she appeared in The Closer.

Foch had been a concert pianist and painter before she became an actress.  She taught acting classes at the University of Southern California's School of Cinematic Arts for 40 years.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dennis Yost, the lead singer of Classics IV, died Sunday of respiratory failure.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British animator Oliver Postgate, who was the cousin of Angela Lansbury, died yesterday.  He was 83.

Postgate was responsible for a string of iconic British kid shows, including The Clangers and Bagpuss.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Provsky, who made hundreds of appearances on stage and screen, including Mrs. Doubtfire and Hill Street Blues, died Monday of complications from a heart procedure.  He was 77.


----------



## Jamdin

Bettie Page, model and pin-up queen of the 1950s, died Thursday, December 11, 2008 in Los Angeles. She was 85 years old.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Van Johnson died today.  He was 92.

Among Johnson's films were A Guy Named Joe, The Caine Mutiny, Brigadoon, and 30 Seconds Over Tokyo.  He also performed on stage and television (The Love Boat, Fantasy Island, and Batman, among others).  He was also a painter, and some of his works have sold for as much as $10,000.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robin Toner, the first female national political correspondent for The New York Times, died yesterday of colon cancer.  She was 54.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

NFL great "Slingin'" Sammy Baugh, the last surviving member of the first batch of inductees to the Pro Football Hall of Fame, and considered one of the best all-around players, died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Majel Barret, the widow of Star Trek creator Gene Roddenberry and a major player in the Star Trek franchise, died today of leukemia.  She was 78.

Barret played nurse Christine Chapel in the original series, and Luxwanna Troi and the voice of the ship's computer in The Next Generation.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Sam Bottoms, brother of Timothy Bottoms, died Tuesday of a brain tumor.  He was 53.

Bottoms made his debut in The Last Picture, and made numerous film and TV appearances, most notably in Apocalypse Now.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British comedy actor Jack Douglas, who appeared in the Carry On series, as well as The Benny Hill Show and The Goodies, died today of pneumonia.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mixed martial artist Justin Levens, who participated in Ultimate Fighting championships and World Extreme Cagefighting, and his wife, Sarah McLean Levens, were found shot dead, apparently a murder-suicide.  He was 28.


----------



## Mark

GrayLinnorm said:


> Majel Barret, the widow of Star Trek creator Gene Roddenberry and a major player in the Star Trek franchise, died today of leukemia.  She was 78.
> 
> Barret played nurse Christine Chapel in the original series, and Luxwanna Troi and the voice of the ship's computer in The Next Generation.





Particularly sad to hear this.


----------



## Mark

Mark Felt, Watergate `Deep Throat,' dies at 95


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Olga Lepeshinskaya, the Bolshoi Ballet's prima ballerina for three decades, died yesterday.  She was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Mulligan, who directed To Kill a Mockingbird (and was nominated for an Oscar for it), died last Saturday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adrian Mitchell, a poet whose passionate works about nuclear war, Vietnam, and racism were often sung at left-wing rallies, died last Saturday.  He was 76.

Mitchell was also a succesful playwright, novelist, and children's author.


----------



## Mark

Nobel-winning playwright Harold Pinter dies at 78


----------



## Aeolius

Singer, actress Eartha Kitt dies at 81


----------



## Truth Seeker

Purrr-Fect
Goodnight M(r)s Kitt.​


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Costelloe, who played Johnny Cakes on The Sopranos, was found dead December 18 of a self-inflicted gunshot wound.  He was 47.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jazz pianist-singer Page Cavanaugh dies at 86*

Jazz pianist and singer *Page Cavanaugh*, whose popular trio in the 1940s and 1950s played in motion pictures and on Frank Sinatra's radio show, has died at 86.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

Sculptor *Robert Graham*, whose massive bronze works mark civic monuments across America, including the Franklin Delano Roosevelt Memorial in Washington, has died at 70.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hillary Waugh, prolific mystery writer, dies at 88*

Novelist *Hillary Waugh*, whose prolific career introduced generations of mystery readers to small-town intrigue and police techniques rooted in real investigations, has died in Connecticut. He was 88.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former UFC Fighter Justin Eilers Shot and Killed*

Former UFC fighter *Justin Eilers* is dead after a single gunshot to the chest on Christmas night.

Police were called to an Idaho residence on Christmas night after receiving a domestic disturbance call.  They arrived at 10:44 p.m., finding Eilers unconscious on the floor.  Attempts to revive the MMA fighter were unsuccessful and he was pronounced dead at the scene.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Playwright Dale Wasserman, who wrote over 75 scripts for television, the stage, and the movies, including Man of La Mancha and One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, died this weekend.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Delaney Bramlett, a singer, songwriter, and producer who worked with George Harrison and Eric Clapton, among others, died last Saturday of complications from gall bladder surgery.  He was 69.

With his then wife, Bonnie Lynn, Bramlett was a member of Delaney & Bonnie & Friends, who were best known for the song "Never Ending Song of Love".  He also co-wrote "Superstar" (the Carpenters song) and "Let It Rain" with Clapton.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ann Savage, who played femme fatales in 1940s films noirs (most notably Detour). died on Christmas.  She was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Francis, the oldest man in the United States, died last Saturday.  He was 112.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy winning jazz musician Freddie Hubbard, whose style influenced a generation of trumpet players, died yesterday.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French fashion designer Ted Lapidus, who came up with the unisex look, died yesterday of pulmonary problems.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Avant-guarde artist, performer, writer, producer, and publisher Willoughby Sharp died December 17 of throat cancer.  He was 72.

Sharp was publisher of the widely respected art magazine Avalanche and ran an art gallery.  His video works can be seen in major museums around the world.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Donald Westlake, considered one of the most successful and versatile mystery writers in the United States, died December 31 of a heart attack.  He was 75.

Westlake wrote more than 90 books and won three Edgar awards.  He also wrote the screenplay for The Grifters, for which he was nominated for an Oscar.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Bernie Hamilton, best known for playing Captain Harold Dobey on Starsky and Hutch, died December 30 of a heart attack.  He was 80.

After Starsky and Hutch, Hamilton had his own record label, Chocolate Snowman, which produced R&B and gospel records.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Vincent Ford, a Jamaican songwriter who worked with Bob Marley (he was credited with "No Woman, No Cry"), died December 28 from diabetes.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edward Cartier, who illustrated numerous science fiction and mystery stories, most notably stories featuring the Shadow, died on Christmas.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alfred Shaheen, who popularized the Hawaiian shirt, died December 22 from complications of diabetes.  He was 86.


----------

